# St. Catherine's Church, Utrecht



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2006)

St. Catherine's Church in Utrecht, the Netherlands, is the final resting place of both Gisbertus Voetius and Jacobus Koelman, two divines of the Dutch _Nadere Reformatie_. It is now a Catholic Church.


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 17, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It is now a Catholic Church.


 
I'm afraid they would be "rolling over in their graves" so to speak.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2006)

Just to clarify, I think this church is associated with the Old Catholic Church which I believe is Jansenist (Blaise Pascal was a Jansenist, for example).


----------

